# RecipeDB - JSAA Clone



## MarkBastard (25/6/10)

JSAA Clone  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain               7 Votes        Brewer's Notes This is close to a James Squire Amber Ale as I remember it. When I drink this at the pubs now it tastes like crap and I much prefer this home brew version, which has more flavour without being over the top.This is the easiest beer I've ever made. It is very forgiving and very hard to get wrong. I would recommend this as anyones first AG brew.This is affectively an AG version of Tony's JSAA extract recipe. Kudos goes to Tony.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.5 kg BB Ale Malt    0.35 kg Weyermann Caramunich II    0.04 kg TF Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 60mins)    20 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     200 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.05 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.013 (calc)   Bitterness 35.1 IBU   Efficiency 65%   Alcohol 4.81%   Colour 25 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days


----------



## thanme (25/6/10)

And I was just wondering what to do for my 2nd AG brew....Sounds good


----------



## MarkBastard (25/6/10)

The main reason I put this in the DB is so I could refer to it when people ask what their first AG should be. This is so damn easy, IMO easier than Dr Smurtos Golden Ale.

Of course a lot of beers are easy, but I reckon this one is easy to and forgiving. Any little things you do wrong will still make a good beer.


----------



## Spartan 117 (4/7/10)

Made this but wouldn't mind a bit more body, thinking of upping the caramunich up to 500g and mashing at a higher temp tan I did. 

Good idea or not ?

Aaron


----------



## paulwolf350 (4/7/10)

Spartan 117 said:


> Made this but wouldn't mind a bit more body, thinking of upping the caramunich up to 500g and mashing at a higher temp tan I did.
> 
> Good idea or not ?
> 
> Aaron



Adding Caramunich will add sweetness, you could try adding a touch of caraplis or as you said mash 2 degrees higher 


paul


----------



## Lobby Lobster (4/7/10)

Hi guys,

I am trying to find the extract recipe for JSAA referred to here earlier but can't find it. I seem to be going around in circles.

Tony's JSAA extract recipe isn't on the recipe db unless I am totally blind.


----------



## amiddler (4/7/10)

What mash temp did you use Aaron? I have all the ingredients to make this so will give it a go next week.

Drew


----------



## Spartan 117 (4/7/10)

Drew said:


> What mash temp did you use Aaron? I have all the ingredients to make this so will give it a go next week.
> 
> Drew




66 and a bit, which, looking back wasn't high enough. But still a nice beer will make it again this weekend but I'll mash at 68 and add 150g of carapils. See what that does to it. 

Aaron


----------



## manticle (4/7/10)

Lobby Lobster said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am trying to find the extract recipe for JSAA referred to here earlier but can't find it. I seem to be going around in circles.
> 
> Tony's JSAA extract recipe isn't on the recipe db unless I am totally blind.



Not sure about Tony's but if you sub out the ale malt in this recipe with the amount of pale dried malt extract to give you the same gravity (you'll need to work it out in software but it will probably be between 2 and 3 kg) and keep everything else the same you should be good.

When I say the same I refer to a full volume boil. If not doing full volume, then you will need to keep the gravity of the boil the same or similar as the gravity of the boil in this recipe in order to get the right hop utilisation.


----------



## MarkBastard (5/7/10)

Tony's original recipe is 3L of LME, 300g crystal, 30g chocolate. 40g willamette @ 45 minutes, 20g willamette @ 15 minutes. US05

That's from memory.

For more body I'd go with a different base malt or sub out some base malt for something else as mentioned above, but no more crystal, but that's just me. I already think it's got about as much crystal as I can handle. If you only need a bit more body then mash a bit higher. I mash their at about 67/68 and I'm happy with the body. I think it has a lot more body than JSAA already.


----------



## Lobby Lobster (6/7/10)

Thanks Manticle and Mark.
I'll do my sums and have a go at it.


----------



## hoohaaman (6/7/10)

Spartan 117 said:


> Made this but wouldn't mind a bit more body, thinking of upping the caramunich up to 500g and mashing at a higher temp tan I did.
> 
> Good idea or not ?
> 
> Aaron




Try 3-5% amber malt and Wyeast 1272.Mash @ 66


----------



## felon (28/7/10)

Made this recipe a few weeks ago. Mashed at 66 degc. Absolutley loving it. I do think i will mash a little hotter next time for some more body but only to try and slow me down when i drink it. It just slides down so smoooth. :chug:


----------



## earle (28/7/10)

Lobby Lobster said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am trying to find the extract recipe for JSAA referred to here earlier but can't find it. I seem to be going around in circles.
> 
> Tony's JSAA extract recipe isn't on the recipe db unless I am totally blind.



Not sure if Tony's JSAA is in the database but can be found here Linky


----------



## thanme (28/7/10)

I forgot about this thread. I'm current crash chilling a batch of this. I think I was pushing my size limits with respect to my gear size, as I only wound up with about 18L @ 1.047, but I'll work on that. I'm also using US-05.


----------



## felon (11/8/10)

The first batch I did was so good i just did a second double size batch. Ended up with 50L into fermenter. :drinks: I did want to mash a little bit hotter this batch but failed. Maxed out my 10 Gal rubbermaid cooler. Doughed in with 3L/Kg by mistake and had it overflowing by the end. Mash temp ended up at 64 deg.


----------



## Gretschem (5/12/10)

Hi Guys,

I've just ordered the ingredients for this off Ross.

It will be my first home brew ever.

I have been reading alot about brewing etc.

I have just purchased Beersmith. 

I have tried looking for the BB Ale Malt in Beersmith, but it's not there.

How could I substitute ???

Or could I just use a sample malt in Beersmith ???

Or should I request the specs from Ross ???

PS, What's the Litre / Kilo ratio on a 20 L batch for this ???

Cheers Guys


----------



## under (5/12/10)

http://www.beersmith.com/support.htm

Download the malt additions on the bottom right of this page.


----------



## MarkBastard (5/12/10)

The BB malts don't come in BeerSmith by default but you can download them from the BeerSmith site. http://www.beersmith.com/Barrett%20Burston%20malts.bsm

Are you doing BIAB or 3V?


----------



## MarkBastard (5/12/10)

felon said:


> The first batch I did was so good i just did a second double size batch. Ended up with 50L into fermenter. :drinks: I did want to mash a little bit hotter this batch but failed. Maxed out my 10 Gal rubbermaid cooler. Doughed in with 3L/Kg by mistake and had it overflowing by the end. Mash temp ended up at 64 deg.



Did you find it still came out okay at 64 degrees?


----------



## Gretschem (5/12/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> The BB malts don't come in BeerSmith by default but you can download them from the BeerSmith site. http://www.beersmith.com/Barrett%20Burston%20malts.bsm
> 
> Are you doing BIAB or 3V?



Thanks Mark 3v


----------



## Gretschem (5/12/10)

Hi Guys,

Hows this look ???

Thanks for the tip Mark


JSAA Clone


American Amber Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 5/12/2010 
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Brewer: Shane 
Boil Size: 22.89 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 92.02 % 
0.35 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 7.16 % 
0.04 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (508.0 SRM) Grain 0.82 % 
40.00 gm Williamette [4.99 %] (60 min) Hops 22.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [4.99 %] (15 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.058 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.72 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 28.5 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 12.9 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body Total Grain Weight: 4.89 kg 
Sparge Water: 10.93 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Full Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
45 min Mash In Add 12.75 L of water at 77.9 C 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 5.10 L of water at 91.8 C 75.6 C 



Mash Notes: Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time). 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Kegged (Forced CO2) Volumes of CO2: 2.4 
Pressure/Weight: 149.5 KPA Carbonation Used: - 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 15.6 C Age for: 28.0 days 
Storage Temperature: 11.1 C 

Created with BeerSmith


----------



## Arghonaut (7/12/10)

Had my first taste of this last night, after only 2 weeks in the bottle its allready fantastic. Sat in primary for two weeks and a half then crash chilled for just over a week whilst i was away. Came out a very clear, nice deep red colour. Have been brewing alot of very hop driven beers so its nice to have one where the malt flavours really shine through.

Only change i did was added hops at 45mins and flameout as i no chill. Probably not neccessary for this beer, but Ive had some beers turning out a bit too bitter so im adjusting all my hop additions as a rule to allow for nochill.

Thanks for the recipe,


----------

